# '13 1.4T M6 Cruze - GMPP Clutch



## LS1LOL (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi Guys,
Looking at putting a GMPP clutch in my cruze when I have the transmission out. Seeing some thing that are making me question if this is a direct drop in though...

1. Here is a quote from one of the reviews on ZZP's website: "The clutch and flywheel are a great choice if you need a cheap set. I had too much power on the stock clutch and had so many hot spots on the old clutch and the play in the dual mass flywheel was about an inch and would rattle at take off. *Just a reminder to anyone who is going to buy one remember to go to your GM dealership and get the bushing that is needed to be inserted into the crankshaft before installation of the new assembly!*" 

Um, what?

ZZP Link: https://zzperformance.com/products/gm-performance-clutch-kit

2. On GM's website, they say it "must be used on 2012-2014 Cruze's that have installed PN's..." and then the links take you to some exhaust kits. Why would I need a different exhaust for changing out the clutch/flywheel?

GM Link: https://www.gmperformancemotor.com/parts/19303797.html

While on this topic, any recommendations for where I should get a new throwout bearing/slave cylinder/clutch master cylinder? Not sure I will replace the slave/clutch master, but would like to price them out at least.

Thanks!
-Tyler


----------



## Maxzillian (Sep 16, 2012)

I believe GM is saying that the clutch is mandatory if any of those kits have been installed on the car. IE, for the Cruze if you install the exhaust, you must install the clutch kit.

Any idea why it's not for an '11?


----------

